# What do pkg_delete -rf pkg-config\*



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

What do this command


```
pkg_delete -rf pkg-config\*
```

This command delete all thing ???
Delete all packages ???
or Delete special packages ?
Is this command danger and can break my systems ?
Can I use this command for delete all gnome package or KDE packages ?


----------



## hydra (Feb 8, 2009)

```
-f, --force
             Force removal of the package, even if a dependency is recorded or
             the deinstall or require script fails.

     -r, --recursive
             Recursive removal.  In addition to specified packages, delete all
             packages that depend on those packages as well.
```

Seems it will delete all ports that depend of pkg-config, but not all ports depend on it. If you want to delete all ports, pkg_delete -a.

Yes it's safe to use if you know what you are doing. You as the admin must know which packages are necessary for you and which are not. Take a look what will be deleted:
pkg_info -R `pkg_info | grep pkg-config | awk '{print $1}'`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> Yes it's safe to use if you know what you are doing.



Oops.


----------



## hydra (Feb 8, 2009)

UNIX does what you want, you know what you are typing in, you are the master, isn't it so DutchDaemon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2009)

I think _I_ am, yeah ..


----------

